# Ilford FP4+ and HP5+ and Rodinal?



## Alex_B (May 20, 2012)

Just want to ask if anyone has experience with the 125 FP4+ or 400 HP5+ in combination with Rodinal.

I know these are rather standard films, but I never used them before. And I wonder if it makes sense to develop any of the two in Rodinal as I heard a lot of bad things about the combination (especially for the HP5: "extreme grain").

I have to say this is on 35mm, I am currently shooting 2 rolls, maybe some more and there will be no need to push or pull. I wonder if I should get some different developer.


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2012)

I souped a lot of 35mm Tri-X 400 in Rodinal diluted around 1:100. It works well using 10 second agitation on the minute, for around 14 minutes, at 20 degress Centigrade.

The grain it produces is of high acutance...crisp,well-defined, blatantly obvious GRAIN.

Honestly...I think D-76 diluted 1:1 with water, or HC-110 Dilution B makes a better negative.


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2012)

Hmm, thanks Derrel, sounds like one more vote against the combination with Rodinal.

Maybe I'll try it later just for testing purposes, but not for those rolls I am currently filling.


----------



## ann (May 20, 2012)

I never cared for Rodinal too much grain, (sharp or not)  Been using Hc110 for a very long time and have my students use it as well.  A few years ago I began to use Pryo-cat HD for my personal work, even for 35mm film and had some folks think I was crazy, but it gave me very sharp negatives and when that happened they shut up. Oh, and this is with semi-stand development.

It was basically invented for LF negatives for alternative process printing, so I figured what was good for platinum prints would be good enough for my traditional ones as well


----------

